# Bianchi Infinito frame sizing question



## Emsworth

This is a very informative forum so I thought I'd post my query relating to bianchi frame sizing here. This is my first post here and any inputs are very welcome.

I am 5'11 (180 cm) with an inseam of 32 1/2 inches (82 cm). I presently ride a size 53 Bianchi Camaleonte Duo (pic attached) which is a road oriented hybrid with the seat post elevated to stretch my legs out at the appropriate angle. I do about 15 km every day at an average speed>25kmph and have never found this frame uncomfortable or had any back pain.

I am now thinking of picking up a road bike, and was looking at the C2C infinito. According to frame size calculators online, the appropriate frame size for me would be a 56/57 cm frame. Unfortunately the LBS only has a size 53 in stock but is insisting it will be alright for me. He also claims that Bianchi has no inventory for larger frames this year so he can't order me a larger one.

The 53cm infinito felt vastly uncomfortable for my back when I sat on it. This may of course also be due to my being unused to road bikes in general. What do you guys think? At that price point, I naturally do not want to end up with a wrong sized frame. The LBS raised the seat on the 53 cm on the Infinito enough for me to be able to reach the ground only on tiptoes, but I assume this will also increase the drop to the handlebars (which can be raised only slightly to compensate).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kbwh

I'm 184 cm and those four cm between us are inseam. I also have long arms (wingspan 191 cm, gorilla factor > 1). I ride a 57cm Infinito, and I would not recommend you to go for a smaller frame than that.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

55cm for a agresive fit
57cm for a comfort fit


----------



## Bobbin-Man

I'm only a 1/2" taller than you and I ride a 57cm Mono-Q - Bianchi size is related to top tube length. I tried a 55 and it was way too small - if your LBS is suggesting a 53cm I would suggest moving to a different LBS! Personally I think Salsa Lover is spot on - 55 for an aggresive riding style, 57 for comfort. My age pushes me towards the latter!

Stu.


----------



## adjtogo

I think your LBS owner is full of balogna and is trying to sell you a smaller bike than you need. I also think he's full of crap when he says they haven't made any larger frames too. All he would need to do is get up off of his duff and call his Bianchi rep and order one for you.

I'm 5'8" with an inseam of 30". I ride a 55cm Infinito. You're taller than me and have a larger inseam, so I would imagine that you need at least a 57cm frame. If you are unhappy with your LBS and his balogna, call Bianchi's toll free number on their website and ask them if they have a larger frame in your size. Chances are, they do.


----------



## spade2you

adjtogo said:


> I think your LBS owner is full of balogna and is trying to sell you a smaller bike than you need.


I smell that, too. I applaud you for wanting to stick with Bianchi, but I refuse to buy from an LBS that sizes people wrong to make a quick sale.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

As usual, lots of good advice in this thread. ‘Salsa Lover’ has nailed right on the head. I agree with the common consensus that your LBS is yanking your chain.

I am 5'10 inches and ride a 55cm Infinito. Most of my height is in my legs which makes my inseam comparable to yours. I feel the 55cm is a good fit for me considering my riding style. I certainly would NOT be going with a smaller frame.


----------



## Emsworth

Thanks for the incredibly prompt and helpful responses everyone! Unfortunately walking away from the LBS would also mean walking away from the brand since they are the sole importers and dealers for both Banchi and Cannondale in my country.

I will however be letting them know that I am not going to be helpful and clear their inventory for them by picking up the 53 cm frame, and that if they want my custom they're going to have to order a 57 cm frame for me. Hopefully they will change their tune after that. 

@adjtogo, spade2you- perhaps balogna is only to be expected from an italian brand?


----------



## acapulcogold

Sounds like this has already been solved...but I will mention that I am also 5'11 and I ride a 57. I tested the 55, it would have worked but was slightly more cramped than I would have liked. 53...no way.


----------



## vikekev

Hi 

Just ordered 59cm Bianchi Infinitio Black and White  I currently ride an 928 which is 57cm It always felt a bit small for my size 6'1" 170 lbs My age is also coming in to play and a bad back Hope the 59cm works out Frame should be in from Italy in 4 weeks


----------



## AnkleChop

To double check - you can go to:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

and fill out the info....


----------



## imitsus

i m 1,84m with 89cm inseam. My infinito is 59 and I might had better used a no setback seatpost, i believe 58 (of 928...) would be my perfect fit. 

But i went the comfy way, instead of pushing down to 57...

This size was given by bianchi italy when I asked my bianchi distributor asked for me. We asked them before the order... Bianchi sizing is different from other companies. My standard size would be 55-56

I believe your size is 57

also check out this size chart

http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/713/8c5/422/315/bianchi-road-bike-sizing-chart.pdf


----------



## vikekev

Thanks AnkleChop and imitsus

According to these charts and fittings i'm ok with the 59 58 would be perfect but they do not make it 


Looking forward to riding it 

imitsus, your bike looks sweeeeeeet!


----------



## imitsus

vikekev said:


> Thanks AnkleChop and imitsus
> 
> According to these charts and fittings i'm ok with the 59 58 would be perfect but they do not make it
> 
> 
> Looking forward to riding it
> 
> imitsus, your bike looks sweeeeeeet!


well, I have to admit, I was answering to the first post, i hadnt read yours .... goofy style...
thats why I suggested 57.... 

anyway, thanks for the comment, I ve update it a little with a new 3k carbon stem (oval r900). I like campagnolo a lot, and if I was building it know I would put an 11 speed groupset... I ve also gotten a new camera, and Im planning a sunny day photoshoot....


----------



## Emsworth

FWIW, I ultimately got a 57cm Bianchi infinito, and it suits me perfectly. The bianchi sizing chart posted above would suggest I need a 55cm frame if the inseam measurement is the determining factor.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

:thumbsup: 

I bet you'd be horrified if you rode the 53cm Infinito again  

Stu.


----------



## Emsworth

Definitely- that thing had an insane amount of drop!


----------



## skygodmatt

That chart is a load of bull. 

Each model varies in geometry. Every fit calculator suggests I am a 57cm Infinito. The chart would have me on a 60cm---big variance. You just can't base a fit on all Bianchi's from one chart.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Likewise the Evans chart would suggest a much bigger frame for me than my Mono-Q ........ best way is definately to either be measured or use a tool such as the Competitive Cyclist calculator, then refer to the specific geometries for the bike in question. The geometry for the Infinito is on the Bianchi website: http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=48529


----------



## imitsus

skygodmatt said:


> That chart is a load of bull.
> 
> Each model varies in geometry. Every fit calculator suggests I am a 57cm Infinito. The chart would have me on a 60cm---big variance. You just can't base a fit on all Bianchi's from one chart.


Bianchi sizes differently. THey measure differently. On a fit calc I m for 56 but my bianchi size is 59. Check out the geometries on their web site


----------



## Bizman

Hi there,
Since this thread is on the topic of sizing and I am now looking for a size to fit me I would ask if anyone out there has similar specs "to me" riding an Infinito. I am 5'6, 30" inseam, 140 lbs. 

Adjtogo at 5'8, 30" inseam is similar to me and riding a 57cm, this just seems big to me? I was thinking a 53? maybe I should be looking at a 55 or 57? The way things are looking now there is only a 50cm left (in red) as I am told by the LBS? Maybe they are trying to sell the Madone that they used for fitting purposes as they are a Trek dealer and would rather push Trek's?


----------



## adjtogo

Maybe I made a mistake about posting the proper size Infinito I have, or maybe you misread it along the lines somewhere, but I have a 55cm frame, not a 57 cm frame. The bike fits me like a glove once I had it professionally fitted.


----------



## Bizman

oops, you were right adjtogo. I misread the size of your bike with the size you were recomending to the OP. you did say you had a 55cm.


----------



## skleins

Bizman - I'm just over 5'7" with a 29.5" inseam and had a pro-fit on a Sempre 2 weeks ago, although its a racier model than the infinito...sizing is similar like for like.

I was fitted perfectly to a 53 ....there is no way I'd have even considered a 55 for my statistics.

In my experience given that you certainly want some seatpost showing and at least 100mm stem - I cant imagine you needing a 55


----------



## Bizman

Hey,
Today I remembered a shop I called a while back that had a 55 & 57 and they still do, both red with Ultegra components. To clear my head I decided to go see the infinito and test ride one if one would fit. Although a 200+ mile round trip I decided what I want now, INFINITO!!! 

The 55 was the only one considered. I was professionaly fitted to this bike to make sure it could work before taking it out for a test ride. Can't say enough good about how this guy took 5 hours with me to make sure this bike would fit. He didn't know me and I dind't know him but I am going to buy a bike there. He was really professional, made you feel at home, seemed to want to make things right for you and not just sell bikes. Isn't that the way it should be!

Anyway, I took it out, YES this is it! It felt real good, fast, & responsive, far better than the otherbikes I rode for comparison (atleast in my mind and thats what counts). My fitter still thinks it might be just a bit big. He may be right, but to me it felt pretty good overall! But if a 53 would become available I would want to check that out too.

He is going to talk to his rep and see if he can find a 53 (the rep just found him a 57 in celeste, maybe a 53 in celeste? I'll settle for a red 53 though). I know this is all a long shot but he would rather see me on a 53 giving more options for adjustment in the long run.

He said, after a long ride or after I get used to the bike a while I may start to notice a pain here or there which could mean a stem change (shorter) and with the 55 I could not go any shorter of a stem. The stem is the biggest concern to him with selling me the 55 if I really would need a shoter stem.

I also then tried out a lynskey Ti (he sells these too) size 54 with a 10 sp campognolo "Chorus" components. A nice bike but for me was not as quick as the Infinito. I really liked the campognolo components, this was my first time using them. Now I want them!

Well, thats where I am at with my fit. Preferably a 53 for more adjustment but a 55 could do it.


----------



## kbwh

Great writeup, Bizman. Sounds like you've found The Man. Important that.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

There is nothing like a bike fitter that knows how to properly fit. Stick with him. My LBS has a good fitter as well.

I am 5’ 10” and have a 32 inch inseam. My shop recommended a 55cm Infinito. After 3000 miles riding the bike, I say they were right. A 55cm Infinito is a good fit for me. Based on your size, it makes perfect sense for you to be trying the 53cm before you finally decide.

You are right; the Infinito is an awesome ride. The more I ride it, the more want to ride it.


----------



## Bizman

When I bought my Tallboy (Nov) from the one local bicycle shop the fitter there is good as well. They even became a Santa Cruise dealer to accomodate me and sell me the bike I wanted and then became an Ellsworth dealer (Jan) to sell me the bike my wife wanted (Evolve). Both great bikes, we love em! 

This same shop is not a Bianchi dealer so I went to the other LBS (Bianchi dealer) and the guy seemed very helpful an knowledgable about fitting and they really seem to push making the bike fit. The problem there was they had no Bianchi's and were really trying to push the Treks. 

Even though it was long drive to see and atleast ride the Infinito it was worth it! I have now found a new good bike shop and someone who spent the time with me who wants to sell and fit me to the bike I want. If every bike shop would spend the time and fit someone professionaly to a bike they are going to test ride before buying they would probably make more sales. 

He could have spent all that time and I could have still went somewhere else? I think though, in most cases when someone makes you feel at home and getting the bike you want with the correct fit are of the utmost importance, he got my business!


----------



## Noobonwheels

Hello I recently bought a bianchi off my friend and I don't know how to find the size of. It I'm 6'1 and I need help to ind the size and model its like grey and bronze lettering can any one help? Thanks


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> I'm 184 cm and those four cm between us are inseam. I also have long arms (wingspan 191 cm, gorilla factor > 1). I ride a 57cm Infinito, and I would not recommend you to go for a smaller frame than that.


what he said.

Proper fit is much more than the proper seat tube length. Top tube length is also as important.

I am 5'7" and I ride a 53cm Infinito. he 53cm would be too small for you.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Bizman, we are approximately the same height, including inseam length.

Wait for the 53 you will be happier. 

I once bought a used Litespeed that I fell in love with. The top tube was a tad too long and I could never get comfy on that bike. I eventually sold it (even made a few bucks on it).

You have found a great dealer, now just wait for the right size bike. After a few hours on the saddle, your body will thank you for your patience. 

BTW, I just bought a Colnago C59 frame in the color scheme shown in the picture below. I went with a 50S (sloping) frame because it was more comfortable than the 52S. Like I wrote elsewhere, fitting is not just inseam length, but also top tube length. 

I can't wait to get the Colnago built up. I love ALL Italian things.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Noobonwheels said:


> Hello I recently bought a bianchi off my friend and I don't know how to find the size of. It I'm 6'1 and I need help to ind the size and model its like grey and bronze lettering can any one help? Thanks


What is the serial number? That should help...


----------

